# The Official Nov 15 LFTS thread



## casscityalum (Aug 27, 2007)

Good luck to everyone heading out. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## redneckman (Dec 7, 2005)

I'll be heading out in about 30 minutes. Good luck everyone, and shoot safely.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## smoob2010 (Jan 19, 2011)

leaving in 30 min!!! time to take a scent free shower!!! id rather have it be bow season but theres something about opening day!!! gotta love it!!!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## protectionisamust (Nov 9, 2010)

Its opening day boys!! Be safe and good luck!! Its always the anticipation waiting for light to see who else is close by. I can't wait until day light to get the lay of the land and oh, don't go walking anywhere in the dark without a light!!

Sent from my BlackBerry 9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## kozal01 (Oct 11, 2010)

Good luck fella's! Ill be heading out after work today


Sent from my iPhone 4S using Tapatalk


----------



## goodworkstractors (Aug 7, 2007)

Headed out the door in a half hour. Gonna be a fun day fellas!


----------



## Bigdiddy (Jan 11, 2006)

Hunting Crawford county state land still laying in my pop up camper right now about to get dressed. 20 minute walk to my stand, everyone enjoy the day & be safe.


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

I'm out the door and will be sitting before 6:00!
Good luck to all!!!!!


----------



## Fishin-Magician (Jan 13, 2012)

Getting ready!!!!!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Wishn I was fishn (Mar 4, 2001)

Leaving in a few. Should be on stand by 615. Good luck fellas.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

Daylight in the swamp! I'll be overlooking a swamp on the edge of a big pine stand. Every deer in the county will be headed my way after the shooting starts. 
Good luck team Michigan!


posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Northerner (Jun 7, 2005)

Get to hunt the morning then back to work until Saturday morning. Good luck all!


----------



## ac87096 (May 26, 2010)

Heading out in ten minutes in macomb county. Good luck everyone.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Fisherman6 (Sep 1, 2009)

Good Luck fellas, heading out the door in 15 minutes!


----------



## mrbeachtc (Oct 1, 2010)

Good luck all!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## mkriep2006 (Mar 28, 2011)

YAY for deer hunting !!!!!!! Good luck to all be safe shoot straight AND post them pics !!!!!!!!!!! Lookin good here in Alcona county headin out the door soon !!!!!


Michigandeertracknhounds.com


----------



## Upnorth365 (Nov 8, 2012)

In the blind here in Roscommon not as cold this morning kicked a few up on the way in good luck to everyone.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## northwoods whitetails (Jun 23, 2009)

Heading out in da U.P. Hunting with my dad for the first time in 3 years. Haven't seen him this excited to hunt in a long time.
Good luck everyone!! Have fun and be safe!

John


----------



## koz bow (Nov 18, 2006)

QDMAMAN said:


> I'm out the door and will be sitting before 6:00!
> Good luck to all!!!!!


AM or PM?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Rootsy (Nov 1, 2006)

Just got settled into my tree in NW Hillsdale co. No wind and a bit crunchy. Quite as a mouse right now.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## REEDRELLIK (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm in my ladder stand over looking a big deadfall bedding area. Most of the corn is cut now and the deer sightings have been way up. 
Good luck!!


----------



## Big Jon St.Croix (Feb 9, 2010)

GOOD LUCK EVERYBODY
(shoot one of those pesky midges Tony)


----------



## Cummins-Coal (Aug 28, 2012)

Sitting at work. Really jealous of everyone in the woods this morning! Shoot straight and be safe! Good luck!


----------



## mtwillard (Jan 15, 2010)

Try not to shoot any pipeliners 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## roo (Mar 30, 2011)

Been sick all week but I will be out this morning.


----------



## Bucket-Back (Feb 8, 2004)

Time to start getting dressed, 12 minute walk to the blind.


----------



## KPC (Jan 29, 2000)

All the bit**ing, whining, and debate aside, it's time to do what we all love. My daughter and I are heading out the door as we speak. Good luck and above all, be safe.

KPC


----------



## slammer00 (Mar 7, 2002)

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## 45williams (Jan 9, 2011)

Good luck to all.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## slammer00 (Mar 7, 2002)

All set up in the blind. Good luck and shoot straight!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jme (Aug 26, 2003)

Locked & loaded in swamp in Waterloo just W of Chelsea. Fresh scrape 40 yards away, wasn't there Saturday. As if I needed that to get me excited! Good luck to all. Be safe and shoot straight. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## DeereGuy (Jul 1, 2011)

Good luck everyone... I am hunting from a ground blind today over looking a marsh..

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Daisycutter (Jul 7, 2007)

Settled in climber...manistee national forest. No lights seen yet.


----------



## Shift7609 (Aug 9, 2011)

Setteled st clair co goodluck

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## S.B. Walleyes&Waterfowl (Jan 10, 2012)

In the stand in Gladwin. Its awful dark and I already gotta take a *****! Damn! Haha. It'll have to wait. Good luck everyone and shoot straight.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bunnychaser (Oct 24, 2012)

Of course driving to my stand I see a 140 class buck standing in the road a half mile from my house. Story of my life. Good luck fellow hunters and be safe. 


_Posted from Michigan-sportsman.com App for Android_


----------



## SNAPPY (Feb 13, 2004)

All set. Hunting with my oldest son and daughter today who are both seasoned deer killers. Perfect weather for opening day for a change too! Good luck to all and be safe out there!!
posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Chris Barr (Oct 26, 2010)

Settled in about 20 minutes ago. 

Good luck....Be safe and shoot straight. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## riverroadbeagles (Oct 14, 2007)

All set me and my 11 year old son on his first deer hunt


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## buktruk (Jan 15, 2004)

WoooHooo, think I just shot a buck!!!! I'll have to go check once it gets a little lighter out.



J.K. Stuck at work, wish I was out. I'll be out tonight. Good luck all.


----------



## 45williams (Jan 9, 2011)

Up to 12 shots so far.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## FreeTime (Jan 8, 2001)

Just had a small bird fly through the window and into my shack! 

I'm not sure which one of us was more surprised! Whoooo! 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## protectionisamust (Nov 9, 2010)

smoob2010 said:


> where are u at in huron county that it sounds like ww3 were north of badaxe and id say its a lot quiter than normal
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire[/QUOT
> E]
> ...


----------



## DeereGuy (Jul 1, 2011)

Sounds like a lot of spray and hope hunters around here...

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## HCTE#86 (Nov 16, 2010)

Upnorth365 said:


> In the blind here in Roscommon not as cold this morning kicked a few up on the way in good luck to everyone.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Me as well. Only 9 shots so far. Seems light. Usually its WW3 up here


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## littlebuck (Jan 9, 2009)

Just shot a doe, she jumped right when I shot but still looked like a good hit


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## smoob2010 (Jan 19, 2011)

protectionisamust said:


> smoob2010 said:
> 
> 
> > where are u at in huron county that it sounds like ww3 were north of badaxe and id say its a lot quiter than normal
> ...


----------



## MI.FISH-N-HUNTER (Feb 11, 2010)

Gotta luv the State Land, guy and his son already walking out pulling a empty cart at 8:15 should carted in a popup and a hearter ...

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## misupercooner (Nov 14, 2009)

zwydon said:


> Well I should e thankful I have somewhere to hunt. But the farmer lets whoever out here and this yahoo is 100yds away from my stand. I'm next to state land too and some idiot shows up after daylight. His dog gets loose so he's screaming for it to come. Now he's out hunting and the dogs is in the truck whining and barking! ***!!!
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Lol!


----------



## mkriep2006 (Mar 28, 2011)

Lots of movement my brother just shot his first deer .doe...., he hasn't been able to hunt much do to the fact he's in the army. Opening day 2012 a day we will always remember way to go bro !!!!!! Pic soon 


Michigandeertracknhounds.com


----------



## Double Lucky (Dec 30, 2007)

8 point down ,3rd deer seen lots of shots in area


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## protectionisamust (Nov 9, 2010)

4 deer 4 stands 4 hunters 21 shots, gees. Ya can tell which way the herd was running. Crazy f'n neighbors!

Sent from my BlackBerry 9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## stebo (Jun 5, 2006)

My brother just shot a buck from my blind, while I sit at work. [email protected]!


----------



## Big Jon St.Croix (Feb 9, 2010)

stebo said:


> My brother just shot a buck from my blind, while I sit at work. [email protected]!


Somebody's got to flip the burgers or count those beans.
Better you than me.


----------



## Wishn I was fishn (Mar 4, 2001)

Gotta be over a hundred shots already here in Prescott. Have seen 14 deer all but the 3 that moved through 5 minutes before shooting light have been running for their lives. Was ready to pull the trigger on a doe but she was not about to slow down for a shot.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## chemo13 (May 10, 2006)

Slow here in milford. Nothing moving. Three shots at 8 am.


----------



## panfishking (Jan 2, 2011)

Think everyone is sleeping in rosco co. Only 3shots....had a doe and fawn pass at 8am...sure is quiet.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## kingfishcam (Jul 16, 2002)

6 bucks so far, still no shooters.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## RippinLipp (Sep 12, 2008)

First shot here in Livingston was at 7 sharp. Had a decent buck come running by at 7:05.by time he slowed down and I got the scope on him he was in the thick stuff.. No shot..

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## mrsocko33 (Sep 28, 2007)

PICS PICS PICS PICS!!!!!! Please


----------



## ghyde716 (Aug 29, 2011)

State land Oakland county... Atleast 30 shots so far. Guy behind me has been watching too many hunting shows, rattling antlers going every 20 mins not to mention the snort and wheeze in between 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## snake13 (Mar 2, 2009)

Up to 66 shots in arenac, had a little buck chase a doe by and saw 2 other doe. Make that 68 shots

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Wishn I was fishn (Mar 4, 2001)

Deer # 15 is now a dead deer. Nice doe.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## GrizzlyAdams237 (Jan 29, 2010)

10 doe so far in west branch. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## shiahoythunter (Apr 15, 2012)

Small buck and 2 does here... pretty slow morning 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Gray Bear (Aug 31, 2006)

I'll be monitoring from work, be safe out there!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## coach (Nov 16, 2004)

With no deer left in freezer and skunked in bow season.. first shot I heard was mine on a single doe. Ran 30 yards and dropped.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## cast and tug (Apr 25, 2010)

Very quiet in macomb county have only heard 4 shots seen 4 doe's 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Cummins-Coal (Aug 28, 2012)

Very nice! Good work!


----------



## jstrand (Jun 18, 2010)

Had to get my daughter on the bus so a late start. Haven't seen one person during bow season. I start down the two-track. One old man sitting In a chair 5 feet off the two track. I park and walk, another guy In a chair in the middle of the two- track. I loop around and find someone else sitting in a different two-track. This rifle hunting sure is different. Oh and 8 shots in less than an hr, most sounded like they are sitting right off us31.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## B Smithiers (Oct 3, 2010)

Slow in my area of Alcona county, seen 2 right at light nothing since. Small amount of shooting, maybe 10 shots. B 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Wishn I was fishn (Mar 4, 2001)

GrizzlyAdams237 said:


> 10 doe so far in west branch.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Where you hunting Grizzly? I live right near town. Out in Prescott now.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Wishn I was fishn (Mar 4, 2001)

coach said:


> With no deer left in freezer and skunked in bow season.. first shot I heard was mine on a single doe. Ran 30 yards and dropped.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Congratulations ans shootin coach.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## tjfishinboy (Oct 5, 2006)

135 shots now, had 15+ does parade by. If there weren't 2 deer in the freeze already if have smoked one but im holding out for the ten point i saw last week


----------



## old school (Jun 2, 2008)

2 does down here in lapeer. I was asked to get fresh meat for camp tonight, consider it done! Good luck everyone and. Congrats to the lucky ones

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## riverroadbeagles (Oct 14, 2007)

Real slow here in Mt. Pleasant saw 2 small bucks son couldn't get a shot a either one. Hardly any shots at all


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## hplayer13 (Nov 3, 2008)

Had two yearlings bedded at 20. 4 does so far but have several rubs around my new stand


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Rootsy (Nov 1, 2006)

Neighbors must have gotten cold and left i don't see them in their stands. Just had a small 8 come cruising through the on a mission. Was surfing and didn't see him until it was too late. Should have brought the 22. I could have limited out on fox squirrel 10 times over so far.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## protectionisamust (Nov 9, 2010)

Just had a wounded 3" spike limb by bUt couldn't get a shot to dispatch him. Came from the direction. Of the spray and prey clan to the north

Sent from my BlackBerry 9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## BCOutdoors (Jul 17, 2007)

Quiet here in Gladwin field trial. Haven't seen a thing. Twice I heard deer busting people so far. Sticking out all day though. People need to start leaving soon to stir em up for me.

stay calm, pick a spot and shoot em'


----------



## panfishking (Jan 2, 2011)

Saw 8 so far..no bone though.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## redneckman (Dec 7, 2005)

Had to make emergency repair on the heater. Nice and warm now. BUCK! Only a three point with a massive neck.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## EdB (Feb 28, 2002)

Awesome morning in Parma. First shot heard at 6:48. Heard 50 by 7:30 and stopped counting. Seen a lot of does and 6 small bucks, no shooters. Our youngest hunter has an 8 pt down. Perfect weather, sunny frosty and calm. Good Luck!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## uncle buck (Nov 18, 2002)

Snake13 - where in Arenac Co. are you?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## REEDRELLIK (Oct 2, 2007)

7 bucks so far. No shooters. I lost count of how many does I've seen but its alot. 

Kent county


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## mkriep2006 (Mar 28, 2011)

Michigandeertracknhounds.com


----------



## Shift7609 (Aug 9, 2011)

No deer yet buddy shot one about 845 buck dunno how big yet but will check in a hr or so goodluck st clair co

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## GrizzlyAdams237 (Jan 29, 2010)

Im west of 75 and m-30 southwest of west branch. Just north a little west of edwards. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Hockey9019 (Feb 28, 2008)

Can't find anything more than a few drops of blood and hair. 

Doe had her rear to me then a Buck came over...I shot the Buck and his hinds kicked up. At the same time the Doe that was standing parallel did the same thing and they both stumbled off running. Waiting for my brother in law to come help me track.

These guys that went out at the same time brought in a 8 point. But he said there were no other bullet holes. 

Here is a pic of the doe just sitting there 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## mkriep2006 (Mar 28, 2011)

My bros first deer


Michigandeertracknhounds.com


----------



## Chrome Crazy (Nov 29, 2010)

There isn't much going on in central Clare co. 7 shots, saw one deer this morning. There has to be city slicker around here someplace that's bored and is going to start moving some deer.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sin_X (Mar 3, 2004)

USMarine2001 said:


> I see no harm in a cougar mount.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I thought that too, but apparently Cougars are quite excitable.:yikes:


----------



## 88luneke (Jan 13, 2009)

mkriep2006 said:


> My bros first deer
> 
> 
> Michigandeertracknhounds.com


Very nice!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Tracker01 (Jul 6, 2010)

Squirels were all excited so i was waiting for the deer to come walking by. Next thing i know a hawk is trying to grab on of the squirels.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## riverroadbeagles (Oct 14, 2007)

Sons first buck on his first day hunting









Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## IT.Fisherman (Aug 10, 2012)

So far not a bad morning. 8 doe 1 spike or 4pt. Just got back in my stand, tried catching up to two trespassers. Didn't make it but I watched them walk into a house bordering property. They will be getting a visit later today.


----------



## Rootsy (Nov 1, 2006)

Add a doe to the tally. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## remcorebond (Jul 14, 2008)

Two guys across the road, who showed up at day break, have shot 16 times!!! Miss bow huntin already lol

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## grouse25 (Dec 28, 2010)

BCOutdoors said:


> Quiet here in Gladwin field trial. Haven't seen a thing. Twice I heard deer busting people so far. Sticking out all day though. People need to start leaving soon to stir em up for me.
> 
> stay calm, pick a spot and shoot em'


Are there many hunters in there this year? I've hunted in there a couple years. I'm a few miles north of ya. 3 does here so far.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## redneckman (Dec 7, 2005)

Tell your son congrats on a fine first buck from the MS community. Good to see a kid score on a deer.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## EdB (Feb 28, 2002)

This little guy just came through

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## HoytMan44 (Sep 26, 2007)

Pretty sure he was kidding hence the jk I am at work


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Chrome Hunter (Apr 4, 2011)

riverroadbeagles said:


> Sons first buck on his first day hunting
> View attachment 26223
> 
> 
> ...


Nice

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## snake13 (Mar 2, 2009)

uncle buck said:


> Snake13 - where in Arenac Co. are you?
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Townline road off grove.

State land hunters have done their job, seen about 35 in and out of my sanctuary, one shooter and a couple small bucks. Couple doe bed 30 yds away now.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## BCOutdoors (Jul 17, 2007)

Not too much shooting. For sure there are less than the previous years. Surprised consitering its a Thursday opener

stay calm, pick a spot and shoot em'


----------



## Blueump (Aug 20, 2005)

Oh the joys of state land! Guy comes in at 8 am, sets up his popup blind 100 yards from me (yes, he knows I'm here), and has a coughing fit every 10 minutes for the past 1 1/2 hours! 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## huntr4life (Nov 30, 2005)

Only buck I've seen so far is this 3 pointer. He made a scrape under me and kept on cruising. Lots of shots in my area this morning.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Dubllung4 (Dec 29, 2009)

10 does and a four point so far in Van Buren.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Gray Bear (Aug 31, 2006)

riverroadbeagles said:


> Sons first buck on his first day hunting
> View attachment 26223
> 
> 
> ...


That's fantastic! Congratulations!!! 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## EdB (Feb 28, 2002)

The buck in my last pic just walked off 100yrds and is butting heads with a tall 6 pt right now. The bigger 6 backed off and is walking away from him.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## trailtrimmer (Nov 22, 2010)

Two spikes, two yotes and two doe in fife lake. The yotes showed up to ambush the small spike.


----------



## DoeMaster (Aug 24, 2012)

Another crap morning for me. Took the wife out, said she wanted to sit all day so I bought snacks, drinks, and sandwiches. Drive out to tuscola and find that my blind has been stolen by a tresspasser. So the wife and I pick a spot and sit on the ground. She gets cold and leaves at 730. Haven't seen a deer yet.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Lots of does by me in big groups. 4 different young bucks. And 3 less does. Lol.


----------



## Chrome Crazy (Nov 29, 2010)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## remington trap (Sep 2, 2011)

Finally seen the 8 I've been hunting for all season he's bedded about 350 yard with a doe in tall grass in a field with a little hill between us. Kinda was to crawl up to the hill to get a little closer but don't want to scare him.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Chrome Crazy (Nov 29, 2010)

My son shot his first deer. A spike but at 9 years old, it might as well be the thirty pointer. I don't know who is happier, me or him
Once I figure out how to post the pic from my phone I will.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## S.B. Walleyes&Waterfowl (Jan 10, 2012)

Had an ok buck come in following a bamber doe early this morn about 7:30. Thought I put a good shot on him at 50yrds. He bucked pretty good, waited about a half hour and looked for blood. Couldn't even find a drop. I've never missed with this gun but I'm starting to think I did today. Bumming! 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## MI.FISH-N-HUNTER (Feb 11, 2010)

Whelp another guy walkef out with his climber a few minutes and then proceed to talk to someone up the way for like ten min, all the deer I've seen heading over onto PP probably 12-15 The last group of 6 or 7 had a buck trailing then, descent rack ...

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## drake32 (Jan 26, 2007)

PB & J just tasted pretty good for a morning snack 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Scots162 (Apr 4, 2011)

4 deer one 3 point south branch

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

KPC said:


> All the bit**ing, whining, and debate aside, it's time to do what we all love. My daughter and I are heading out the door as we speak. Good luck and above all, be safe.
> 
> KPC


It's good that you can put it aside for at least one day per year.



Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## #1Shot (Jul 7, 2006)

I hunted Livingston County. Slow morning. Saw zero deer and only heard 10 shots from 7am to 10am. I did see about 30 turkeys scratching at my corn, that was crazy wish i had a turkey tag. Good luck the season is young.


----------



## remington trap (Sep 2, 2011)

8 point.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## seanjackmc (Oct 13, 2011)

Not a darn deer here in Salem twp. Only heard three shots. Came in the house to warm up and eat and take the kids too the pool and will be back in stand around 2:30 til dark. 
Congrats to all with meat on the ground and a big thatta boy to the youth hunters!!!! Didn't kill my first deer til I was 21. Now my five year old is putting the pressure on me to get something so he can "help me" drag it out.
Stay safe all
STM


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

Nice Buck!

I saw three bucks this morning one doe. No shooters, had a five pt 20 yrds broadside. Sometimes its tough letting them go..

Now I need to sleep, work until 2:30 tonight....


----------



## TSudz (Sep 30, 2009)

mkriep2006 said:


> My bros first deer
> 
> 
> Michigandeertracknhounds.com


First deer w/open sights on a shotgun...nice work!


----------



## bowhuntr81 (Sep 13, 2007)

Beautiful morning. 3 does, 2 fawns, 1 4pt. Had the 4pt at 75yds for my wife and messed up. Wanted to make sure the range was correct and before I could tell her to take the shot he started walking out. Second time I've cost her a buck and I'm so demoralized over it. Beautiful morning wrecked by an incompetent husband. Came in to the house for breakfast. Wife is joining me when babysitter gets here, for the evening hunt. Im heading back out now. Not more than 30 shots the entire morning, first shot a good 10 minutes after 7. Good luck all.

Shoot straight!
John


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Hockey9019 (Feb 28, 2008)

Caller off the search. Couldn't find more than some hair and blood near the point of impact. We think it hit a branch right before it hit them. Ridiculous. Almost got my first one today.. oh well...break time here in St Charles then back out there

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Wishn I was fishn (Mar 4, 2001)

Anyone else notice an awful lot of fat on the deer this year?

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## tyson457 (Sep 10, 2012)

The 8pt I shot last Thursday had hardly any fat on him at all. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## mrsocko33 (Sep 28, 2007)

Wishn I was fishn said:


> Anyone else notice an awful lot of fat on the deer this year?
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


 
gonna be a cold winter :rant:


----------



## gman (Oct 13, 2000)

Sin_X said:


> Been in the office for an hour, only thing I've seen so far is a 120lb Cougar. :lol:
> 
> Good luck to all.



Any pics? lol


----------



## Big K (Jan 13, 2003)

Nothing this morning. Went up about 10:30 and had breakfast with my Dad and Father-In-Law neither of whom hunted this morning. Now back out for a midday sit until my youngest gets off the bus.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## localyahoo (May 28, 2009)

Nice buck Rem! Was this the buck that was bedded in the field? Did you put the sneak on him? lets hear the story!!!


----------



## Garrettsdad (Dec 28, 2010)

Wishn I was fishn said:


> Anyone else notice an awful lot of fat on the deer this year?
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Yes, my son shot a button this morning... Was Suprised at the amount of fat too


----------



## 88luneke (Jan 13, 2009)

Firefighter said:


> Lots of does by me in big groups. 4 different young bucks. And 3 less does. Lol.


Lol that's a good amount of meat for that smoker


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Rootsy (Nov 1, 2006)

Wishn I was fishn said:


> Anyone else notice an awful lot of fat on the deer this year?
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Doe i shot this morning has a ton of fat on her. Most i have ever seen on a S. Michigan deer i think.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## iceassasin (Jan 27, 2009)

My brother and I each dropped a doe at noon. I have seen 30 does and only 2 small bucks! Made sure they both expired and back on the stand again. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Blueump (Aug 20, 2005)

Okay, time for my favorite nap time of the year! Leaning against a tree trunk, opening day, sun and gentle breeze in my face....zzzzzz


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bersh (Dec 9, 2003)

Pretty slow in southern Houghton co so far. Been sitting since 6:20 3 baldies at 11:20 and a button with 2"+ nubs about 12:30. Not a lot of shots, but the biggest flurry was around 8:30. My buddy got a 6 pt. around 8:00 not sure about the others as they are out of radio range and no txt ability.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 45williams (Jan 9, 2011)

Back in the stand hope to see some action tonight its been a slow season for me.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## k2mattin (Nov 17, 2008)

9 so far today, nothing since 11 but going all day. The 9th was a big 8 or 10 pt. I missed........ Terrible feeling second guessing, and now wondering if he would have gotten closer..

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Rootsy (Nov 1, 2006)

Back on stand for the evening. Good luck everyone.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MarineBuckHunter (Nov 19, 2007)

123 shots...that's my count since 500am in Washtenaw County. 9 deer, no shooters. Hopefully it picks up for the evening!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

I have absolutely no use for road hunters.....


Posted from my iPhone.


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Just got out if work and am in the stand. Thanks for working today dead short


----------



## jme (Aug 26, 2003)

MarineBuckHunter said:


> 123 shots...that's my count since 500am in Washtenaw County. 9 deer, no shooters. Hopefully it picks up for the evening!
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


I'm in state land swamp just west of Chelsea-very slow in this part of Washtenaw. Heard a couple in thick stuff around 11 and very few shots. Lets hope 'magic hour' brings one in sight-I'm not picky!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## panfishking (Jan 2, 2011)

BBD!!!! BED!!! for me atleast

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## chemo13 (May 10, 2006)

Still only 3 shots..milford.


----------



## freeheel (Oct 17, 2007)

my dad shot his 4th deer in forty years of hunting. a nice six point at 11:00 up near cedarville. no pics as he cant get a good enough signal to text to me. way to go pops


----------



## Bigdiddy (Jan 11, 2006)

freeheel said:


> my dad shot his 4th deer in forty years of hunting. a nice six point at 11:00 up near cedarville. no pics as he cant get a good enough signal to text to me. way to go pops


Congrats to your pops!


----------



## k2mattin (Nov 17, 2008)

Sweet stuff, congrats to your pops.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bigdiddy (Jan 11, 2006)

Saw 3 doe and a button buck this morning I'm holding out for something descent this year. Back at it, Crawford county state land.


----------



## casscityalum (Aug 27, 2007)

Doe down. Not my type of hunting but o well. Im blessed to hunt 180 acres now and farmer wants um gone. I was still in my flip flops and sweats getting dressed when a group came out 150 yards from the me into pasture. Snuck down road and got leaned on a fence post. Dropped her in the tracks as they stopped to look at my truck parked in the drive entrance. I really do love this farm in Osceola county. Now onto bucks. Oh a little fork stood there looking at her as I walked up to her. Wish it was big daddy i've seen when bow hunting. Hanged and gutted and shot within a half hour. Didn't even disturb side of road im hunting today lol. Good luck to everyone tonight. 


posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## MIhunt (Dec 18, 2011)

bersh said:


> If he bucked up at the shot you hit him.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


Thats not true. Last year had a buddy who missed a doe and she bucked up. Turns out that he missed low and must of sprayed some dirt at her


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

Not many shots around Curtisville. Wind is picking up. Saw one small deer at dawn, nothing since.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## snake13 (Mar 2, 2009)

After seeing over 50 this morn with bucks chasing does everywhere its been a quiet afternoon.....until my dad just let one ring out 300-400 yds away. Says he thinks he got a good shot on a nice buck (at least for him) does comin, daily double time...

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

Just had 2 does and a button buck stroll past me at a slow troll pace.

Come to think of it, I haven't seen one squirrel today. Strange.


----------



## MarineBuckHunter (Nov 19, 2007)

jme said:


> I'm in state land swamp just west of Chelsea-very slow in this part of Washtenaw. Heard a couple in thick stuff around 11 and very few shots. Lets hope 'magic hour' brings one in sight-I'm not picky!
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


I'm in chelsea as well, just outside waterloo rec. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ruger44man (Sep 13, 2004)

Back on stand with my 10 yr old in clare county. This morning he connected on his 1st deer. A half rack, 4 points total. 2.5 year old

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## casscityalum (Aug 27, 2007)

88luneke said:


> Lol thought you said "doe down"? Congrats man
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Haha 2 today! Missed him yesterday with a bow!  still happy as can be. My oldest and largest!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## 88luneke (Jan 13, 2009)

Nice, congrats Cass!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Blueump (Aug 20, 2005)

More shots the last 2 minutes than all the shooting since 1:30!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Rootsy (Nov 1, 2006)

Nothing but a big doe with an arrow sticking out of her ass crossing the field. Tried to end her misery but there was too much crap and she was at the extreme far end of then220'savages capabilities. 3 rounds.. First one low, last two hit wood within 10 feet of me...


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

In GT County where I was at there was some shooting this morning. First one was about 7:15. No night time shots for once. Not alot of shooting compared to years past. Had the regular two does come in. From 1:30 to 3:45 it was dead...no shots. Then a couple distant shots then another couple-three about 4:45ish. 

Looking at all the slow reports statewide, kinda wondering if we had a early rut and we're past the backside of the first rut and the bucks are laying low.


----------



## JBooth (Sep 21, 2009)

dead short said:


> Sitting and watching a small clearing with 2 bucks and 4 does less than 60 yards off the road. Any takers?
> 
> 
> Posted from my iPhone.


Hunting road hunters?


----------



## mrbeachtc (Oct 1, 2010)

Very slow near Auburn today. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

Well, seen 11 total, all does. I goofed though. Took a run of the mill doe early only to see a veryyyyy big bodied doe about 2pm.


----------



## kozal01 (Oct 11, 2010)

Got out there at 1PM today after work, buddy saw 40+ deer in the morning, him and I saw not one deer after 1 PM till dark. All I saw were woodpeckers and finches.


----------



## melvvin (Nov 21, 2007)

dead short said:


> Sitting and watching a small clearing with 2 bucks and 4 does less than 60 yards off the road. Any takers?
> 
> 
> Posted from my iPhone.


I'll pass!


----------



## ratherboutside (Mar 19, 2010)

Arenac county 9 pt not enormous but I am happy. Anyone care to score it?

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## nforfish (Jan 12, 2011)

Shot a nice 9 pt 17 inch inside spread, Huron county, came it to a couple grunt calls. Can anyone explain how to post a pic?


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## snake13 (Mar 2, 2009)

Well, the afternoon was slow after my dad threw the management plan out the window at 230pm and shot what ended up being a 3pt. He says he saw the fork in the brush and thought it was bigger and only had a small window to shoot. Oh well, he hasn't taken a deer in 4 years so I gotta give him a pass but its tough to try to get all the neighbors on board with a management plan and then break the rules yourself.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

Great job everybody! I saw deer (VB county) all day long. No shooter bucks presented a shot though. Got real itchy and took a nice fat doe at 5:05. What an awesome day.


----------



## trailtrimmer (Nov 22, 2010)

Hockey9019 said:


> Caller off the search. Couldn't find more than some hair and blood near the point of impact. We think it hit a branch right before it hit them. Ridiculous. Almost got my first one today.. oh well...break time here in St Charles then back out there
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Find a tracker, that deer might be crumpled up on the ground.


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

JBooth said:


> Hunting road hunters?


Yep. No takers.... 

Posted from my iPhone.


----------



## Little Roober (Jun 17, 2004)

dead short said:


> Yep. No takers....
> 
> Posted from my iPhone.


But is that really a bad thing?


----------



## wintrrun (Jun 11, 2008)

dead short said:


> Yep. No takers....
> 
> Posted from my iPhone.


Just gotta be patient. Business will pick up for you.


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

wintrrun said:


> Just gotta be patient. Business will pick up for you.


Weekends coming. My fingers are crossed. Watching that slow roller creep down the road is the same as watching that deer sneak in on the trail. 

Posted from my iPhone.


----------



## wintrrun (Jun 11, 2008)

dead short said:


> Weekends coming. My fingers are crossed. Watching that slow roller creep down the road is the same as watching that deer sneak in on the trail.
> 
> Posted from my iPhone.


Good hunting to ya, dead short.
Be safe out there.


----------

